# walleye run tournament anyone?



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

i know its still a few months away but does anyone know of any tournaments during the walleye run besides the one at maumee tackle? or would anyone be interested in getting one together? i think that would be pretty fun if enough people came out. 

it would just be a simple 2 man tournament with a entry fee and first 3 teams get paid so if anyone has any ideas, lets hear em!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I would be interested. I don't know of any tourney's other than Ron's.


----------



## grdhandyman (Oct 1, 2007)

count me in!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

If Swanny's fishing it, everybody else might as well stay the hell home.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

yep, that Swanny be the master.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

We could make it fair and saddle Tucky with BFG as a partner. That way the rest of a us have a shot at it.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

How about most consecutive years without catching one? I would prob win that one:S three years and counting


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> We could make it fair and saddle Tucky with BFG as a partner. That way the rest of a us have a shot at it


Ahem...just how bad did you say you wanted to lose again???


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

well its nice to see this many people respond after one day so we'll just keep this thread open so we can talk about how we want to run it. 

anyone who is interested send me a pm so i can get an idea of how many people we are looking at.


----------



## grdhandyman (Oct 1, 2007)

Any ideas on a ballpark date? I tried at the end of March 2 years ago and that was too early.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

A lot of it depends on what type of tourney you are going to run. Ron changed his rules a few years back to make it an "all jack" tourney, and I thought that was a very good thing. In the first few years of the tourney there would be guys who weighed a tourney limit of females every time...and they would win. I recall weights eclipsing 40# for 5 fish. I also recall a lot of arguments and such at the weigh-ins...guys coming in late, guys covering their fish with mud...etc. etc. 

Not saying female walleyes don't hit...but the odds of catching 6-8 legally in the same morning are pretty slim...I don't care who you are. Ask Swanny how many legal females he landed last year...I'll tell ya' how many I did...2...

So...based on what I know about the run, and from looking at past logs that I keep, the best time to have it would be the first week of April. Now...the crowds are BAD at that time, and like last year, often the water is HIGH...but you cannot control that...and some of our best fishing in 2008 occurred during that first week of April. My gut feeling would be to tell you to have it later in the run when the pressure is lower, but the participation in the event would also wane, since the crowds decrease...

Regardless of what you do...there will need to be an un-biased person(s)weighing/inspecting fish. This person needs to have the nads to be able to kick fish out with snag marks on 'em. Duckdude and I had a fish kicked out this year in Ron's tourney, and there was nothing we could do about it, as the mark was fresh, and the rules are the rules. It hurt us in the standings, but we didn't have the winning weight anyways. 

You'll also have to determine a payout schedule. Ron pays back 100% plus all of the stuff he/his vendors donate. Pay one place for every 3 teams entered (i.e. 12 teams, payout 4 places). 

Have the weigh in at a place where it is easy to park and preferably so people can get out of the sun if necessary. 

I would imagine as long as you didn't have conflicting dates you could get Ron to at least advertise the event on his website.


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah BFG i agree with everything. it would be an all jack tourney in early-mid april. i would really like someone to help me out and run a tournament like this with me come april, with a good turn out of anglers it would be a good time. 

I think a good place to weigh-in at would be the sidecut park shelter house but if anyone has any better ideas please let me know. the rules would be simple: 5 fish limit per team, Jacks only, no snag marks on fish, no iced fish, and weigh ins would be around 3. food and drinks would be provided for after weigh ins.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

idontknow316 said:


> How about most consecutive years without catching one? I would prob win that one:S three years and counting


Send me a pm before you come this year and we will see if we can change that


----------



## haleybrock (May 16, 2007)

Someone mention a walleye run tourney. I might be interested in this.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I think a good place to weigh-in at would be the sidecut park shelter house but if anyone has any better ideas please let me know. /QUOTE]

How about Dales Bar in Downtown Maumee? There's no beer allowed at Sidecut. Count me in.


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

swantucky said:


> Send me a pm before you come this year and we will see if we can change that


ill send you a pm, I was skunked last year! =(


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

DeathFromAbove said:


> I think a good place to weigh-in at would be the sidecut park shelter house but if anyone has any better ideas please let me know. /QUOTE]
> 
> How about Dales Bar in Downtown Maumee? There's no beer allowed at Sidecut. Count me in.


but im sure hes not gunna want a bunch of guys bringing their fish into the bar and there is nowhere outside near the bar to have it either.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

There really isn't a "good" place to have the weigh in at that time of year, as you cannot possibly plan for the unpredictable weather. 

If it were up to me, I would vote to have it at Island View or Sidecut under one of the shelterhouses. If it rains, you can get under cover, if it's hotter than hell, you can get in the shade, and standing in the grass is helluva lot better than standing on the pavement. If you do the weigh-in at 3:00 or so in the afternoon, then the crowds should be thinner for parking purposes. 


Having the capability of beer present at the weigh-in would only result in headaches. Drink afterward at Dales....that's what I do...LOL

One thing for sure that you will want to have ready to go is a rules sheet. Everyone gets a copy prior to the event. No questions asked.


----------



## haleybrock (May 16, 2007)

BFG said:


> There really isn't a "good" place to have the weigh in at that time of year, as you cannot possibly plan for the unpredictable weather.
> 
> If it were up to me, I would vote to have it at Island View or Sidecut under one of the shelterhouses. If it rains, you can get under cover, if it's hotter than hell, you can get in the shade, and standing in the grass is helluva lot better than standing on the pavement. If you do the weigh-in at 3:00 or so in the afternoon, then the crowds should be thinner for parking purposes.
> 
> ...


What about boat check-in?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

BFG said:


> There really isn't a "good" place to have the weigh in at that time of year, as you cannot possibly plan for the unpredictable weather.
> 
> If it were up to me, I would vote to have it at Island View or Sidecut under one of the shelterhouses. If it rains, you can get under cover, if it's hotter than hell, you can get in the shade, and standing in the grass is helluva lot better than standing on the pavement. If you do the weigh-in at 3:00 or so in the afternoon, then the crowds should be thinner for parking purposes.
> 
> ...



I agree with this post completely. All rules must be finalized and disclosed to every participant before hand. Otherwise, you'll have a mess on your hands.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Rule number one: Anyone who complains about the rules has to wrestle myself and BFG at the same time


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello to All. I usually post in the Southwest forum. I just had surgery today that may limit or stop most of my fishing activities, but I would be very happy to lend an unbiased hand to help out in anyway possible. I already have cabin fever after just a couple of days being laid up. I am already looking into activities such as this just to stay connected to my passion/obession of fishing. Let me know if and when you will have me come on up! Thanks!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> What about boat check-in?


Uh yeah Steve...to have to wait until store opening time while everyone else is launching their un-inspected boats and getting the good spots PISSES ME OFF....

This happened not only last year...but this year as well. I would have given a dollar to know the thoughts of the 6 guys already in a boat train as DD and I zoomed up to 'em and started telling them...

"Uh....you guys gotta move back or you are gonna be eatin' wader-guy lead all morning long..."


We coulda been jerks and hijacked a spot while the entire line was trying to anchor up again...but we ain't that type..(but the hole was there...)


I love to fish/organize tournies...so if this thing is gonna go off, I'll be glad to lend a hand. 

Every year in June I help organize a small walleye tourney on the lake out of Toledo Beach marina. First year we had 5 boats, last year we had 14. No reason to think we won't have even more this year. It's a friggin' blast.


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

thank you for all the advice BFG. i am not really looking to run this whole thing i wanted to see if someone like yourself could help out. i dont have nearly as much as experience as you orginizing these kinds of things so if you want to sort of take the wheel on this whole thing be my guest i just love fishing tournaments and wanted to see if someone would be interested in running one this year.

also yes like i said before i think the sidecut park shelterhouse would be ideal for this for all the same reasons you said. 

i thank everyone who has put in their input on this thing and i hope it all works out. so keep in touch BFG


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Will do Craig. The way I see it...the warreyes are about 103 days away....


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

I'm in...
I've been known to piss away a day or two in the river...


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

103 days? ill be down there as soon as the river's flowing haha


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

so whats everyone been up to?


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

You guys figure out a date yet?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Not that I am aware...been awhile since anyone posted. 

Been giving some thought to this thing...have some ideas...will consult with a few close warreye specialists that I know and see if we can't get the ball rolling, or at least throw some ideas towards Craig..whose idea this was in the first place.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

My vote goes to an earlier date than Ron's tourney. Possibly when its still crappy out and the crowds are not so bad.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

March 28-29th is the last weekend for that month, after that the crowds will be insane...Ron's tourney is usually around the 17th or so...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Just make sure you schedule it for a day that aint raining.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Just make sure you schedule it for a day that aint raining.


The fish are already wet.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

swantucky said:


> My vote goes to an earlier date than Ron's tourney. Possibly when its still crappy out and the crowds are not so bad.


I agree. Although I say this because I'll be in Las Vegas April 6-10 Seriously, I was pissed when I heard we scheduled it then. Last year we went first week of March


----------



## haleybrock (May 16, 2007)

swantucky said:


> My vote goes to an earlier date than Ron's tourney. Possibly when its still crappy out and the crowds are not so bad.


And the fish run a little bigger. As BFG said, we got some nice jacks in early April. Depending on the weather it may be a little tougher at the end of March, but that is fishing. I'd rather not have to fight the crowds as much like 'Tucky said.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

I'll take Tucky and Holeybruck on my team, lol


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

LOL, I cant spell today, I'll take Tucky and Haleybrock on my team anyday, good to hear from you guys again....


----------



## kirk bennett (Dec 19, 2008)

hw can i get in on some t action


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

I say let those fish spawn..........


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

BFG it seems like you know what direction you want this going so a little further down the road if you wanted to have a talk and get all the rules and regulations and what not set in stone, thatd be great. 

once we get a date figured out I'll get a printable registration form on here for the teams of two. 

man i cant wait to get out there


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds great Craig!

My wife and kids leave for Florida for 15 days starting March 27th! 

lol


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Count me in


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

haha i bet i know what you'll be doing during those 15 days lol. only 18 years young here so i still got my freedom years


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Ask 'Tucky about how that 10 days went last year for me...work, fish, drink...sleep a little...work, fish, drink....sleep less...work...fish...fish...fish....sleep???


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

haha very nice. it got to the point last year i was skipping school to fish all day lol


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

You guys just remember, I go to Vegas from April 6-10th. Just schedule before or after please


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm pretty sure he had a fishing pole or a Miller Lite in his hand about 90% of the time when he wasn't working!  I know I'm jealous!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> I'm pretty sure he had a fishing pole or a Miller Lite in his hand about 90% of the time when he wasn't working! I know I'm jealous!


Ain't that the truth...

BTW...you might want to pick me as a partner Sickle...considering every time I fish next to you I end up netting fish most of the time!


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

i cant wait to see how many people are going to do this im pretty excited


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

BFG said:


> Ain't that the truth...
> 
> BTW...you might want to pick me as a partner Sickle...considering every time I fish next to you I end up netting fish most of the time!


That thought has crossed my mind. You seem to be a good luck charm, that's for sure!!!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Count me in guys!!!!!Just let me know the dates. FFBG


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

will let you know just check up every once in a while!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Anymore thoughts on tourney dates. OGF will represent. lol


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

does snagging count cause last i heard thats all that goes on over there.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

chopper29 said:


> does snagging count cause last i heard thats all that goes on over there.


We don't need these childish comments, leave that to the kids on hear.


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

its the truth. u know more r snagged than caught. intentional or not.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

It was how you stated your comment. Sure some fish get snagged but it sounds like your making an assumption that all fish caught are snagged!


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

no sorry. didnt mean all r snagged. i know there r alot that are and theres nothing u can do about that but release them. iv talked to alot of division of wildlife guys and they say alot of fines r givin each year for keeping snagged fish. personally i think they should b left alone. not saying any of u but to many people r snagging the piss out of those fish. my opinion and again not saying any of you.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

chopper29 said:


> no sorry. didnt mean all r snagged. i know there r alot that are and theres nothing u can do about that but release them. iv talked to alot of division of wildlife guys and they say alot of fines r givin each year for keeping snagged fish. personally i think they should b left alone. not saying any of u but to many people r snagging the piss out of those fish. my opinion and again not saying any of you.


Your right chopper29
Just couldnt avoid the "snagging the piss out of those fish comment"
I needed a laugh today


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

Same story different year. 
The thread is about a River Walleye Tournament,.
By your post you defiantly not interested in fishing the river so why even post?

I guarantee you I fair hooked more walleye than foul hooked. I also fish the reefs heavy during the spring and have seen just as many reeled in backwards and sideways by a vibee. And from my experience far fewer of them are returned back into the water.

Maybe we should outlaw all spring walleye fishing
And because of the Ice rescue, we should outlaw winter ice fishing

Maybe only rich a-holes in $20,000 boats should be aloud to fish for walleye.

Give me a freakin break!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Here we go agian. Guys who have spent little if any time fishing down there spouting off about something they have no clue about


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

swantucky said:


> Here we go agian. Guys who have spent little if any time fishing down there spouting off about something they have no clue about


Haha agreed, any new information on the Tounry?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Just ignore stuff like that...responding only makes it worse. 

No news on my end of things.


----------



## Walleye_man (Nov 14, 2007)

I think we should wait till it gets closer to that time to set a date. I know it doesn't seem likely, but we could get another big freeze agian. after all we live in ohio lol


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Regardless....I'm ready for my cleaning board to look like this...


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

You can definitely count me in. Love the walleye run. Been going back ever since I graduated from BG a couple years ago. I always fish the Maumee Tackle tournament with my brother. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah still no update on this whole thing i mean we do have time.. so just keep checking up every once in a while


----------



## Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Keep me posted, i like to catch warreyes too


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

chopper29 said:


> no sorry. didnt mean all r snagged. i know there r alot that are and theres nothing u can do about that but release them. iv talked to alot of division of wildlife guys and they say alot of fines r givin each year for keeping snagged fish. personally i think they should b left alone. not saying any of u but to many people r snagging the piss out of those fish. my opinion and again not saying any of you.


Your an EFFING idiot. You don't talk to anybody that knows crap! I'll wager that over 75% of fish kept are legal catches. Your either someone who doesn't get the chance to get up there or my guess is doesn't have the slightest clue if we walked you to our best hole.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey redhunter I thank me and brother bob are going to be partners in this tour. Should be fun LoL


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

thats funny redhunter. thats y there r more fines givin there than anywhere else in the state combined. thats y the division of wildlife watch u guys with flipn spotting scopes. come on now


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

Are fish snagged in the Maumee river = Yes
Do some people keep snagged fish = Yes

Most snaggers are using 1 oz leadhead jigs or sticking their arms under 42 degree water to unhook fish!  I don't consider these people "fishermen". 


The people on this thread do not need to keep snagged fish. Some of these guys fish the river almost EVERY day (successfully) and have never been ticketed. I have fished with several of these guys and if the fish is not hooked in the mouth, it is released. If you don't fish the Maumee on a regular basis (or ever), please refrain from making ignorant comments. Come on spring!!!! Later.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

chopper29 said:


> thats funny redhunter. thats y there r more fines givin there than anywhere else in the state combined. thats y the division of wildlife watch u guys with flipn spotting scopes. come on now


I will ask you one time. Have you ever fished the Mamuee?? If not keep your dreams to yourself


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

sickle said:


> Are fish snagged in the Maumee river = Yes
> Do some people keep snagged fish = Yes
> 
> Most snaggers are using 1 oz leadhead jigs or sticking their arms under 42 degree water to unhook fish!  I don't consider these people "fishermen".
> ...


You rike katch warreyes


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

10 4! never said guys on this forum snagged. jus stating people r doin it. so for the 20 people the posted on here that doesnt keep snagged fish i apoligize. its to bad theres hundreds of people that fish that that doesnt practice the same methods. good luck guys its all yours.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

chopper29 said:


> 10 4! never said guys on this forum snagged. jus stating people r doin it. so for the 20 people the posted on here that doesnt keep snagged fish i apoligize. its to bad theres hundreds of people that fish that that doesnt practice the same methods. good luck guys its all yours.


Just for you other 20 fellas. I offered to take chopper29 down to the mighty Maumee to see how it is done. Either he will take me up on it or continue to be a pesky fly you have not swatted.............yet


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

We understand that people are snagging walleye but there is no reason for to leave a comment like that. Like swantucky said before, here we go again where someone hasn&#8217;t fished the river before and think they can make an assumption on what everyone does. Yes there are walleye that are snagged but there is no reason for you to think that everyone snags walleye. Come on up and give it a try and see what your made of. FFBG


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

chopper29 said:


> thats funny redhunter. thats y there r more fines givin there than anywhere else in the state combined. thats y the division of wildlife watch u guys with flipn spotting scopes. come on now


Just show up and watch how many people catch legal fish and how many keep foul hooked fish. There's a staggering difference. Maybe back in the leadhead days a majority of kept fish were snagged, but since floaters took over it's not even close IMO. It's just tiring hearing guys always coming on here that don't even take part in the run saying that it's one big snagfest. I've never met anyone who fishes the run as much as alot of us on here say that it's a snagfest. It's usually uninformedpeople who either aren't able or don't want to put forth the effort to do it themselves. Also, the reason why there are more fines is the sheer number of fish and fishermen. There's nowhere in the state that you have a congregation of sportsmen as visible for that long a period of time. DNR will never stop the spring fishing, who'd pay the salaries?

Tim, that may be a very tough team to beat if you guys do it. Personally, I'd like to have the tourny late in March when it's a little tougher to catch fish. That'll separate the men from the boys.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I was just curious but what are some of the biggest walleyes you guys have seen come out of the run. I caught a real nice 28 inch 8lb walleye last year and lost one that was probably around 10 lbs (spit the jig right at me right as I was about to net it) and the year before that I caught a real nice jack that was about 6 lbs. I've seen several nice fish on maumee tackle's website too. On the snagging issue, you have to give the fish a chance, if you snag it, let it go, if everyone kept every fish they caught legally or not then the walleye run would not be as great as it is. Just do the right thing.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

The guantlet has been thrown down........I agree with Redhunter, late March is what seperates the men from the boys:B


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> I was just curious but what are some of the biggest walleyes you guys have seen come out of the run. I caught a real nice 28 inch 8lb walleye last year and lost one that was probably around 10 lbs (spit the jig right at me right as I was about to net it) and the year before that I caught a real nice jack that was about 6 lbs. I've seen several nice fish on maumee tackle's website too. On the snagging issue, you have to give the fish a chance, if you snag it, let it go, if everyone kept every fish they caught legally or not then the walleye run would not be as great as it is. Just do the right thing.


IMO alot of the big females are foul hooked, not all but quite a few. One of the strangest things I have seen down there that I cannot explain is there seems to be one or two days a spring where the females are really easy to catch. One day a year you cannot keep them off your line. I seldom keep the sows and there have been days when I could not get a limit of jacks to save my life. Just female after female. I have looked at the conditions and years worth of journals and still cannot figure out when or why this happens.

As far as the size I have thrown back a bunch of legally hooked females in the 26"-29 3/4" range but have yet to break 30". I did however on one of those days when the females are biting good release one that was hooked just outside the mouth that had to be every bit of 32" and close to 14lbs. I believe she hit but it was a borderline legal fish and I let her go. I have pretty big hands I could not get my hand around the top of her head.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

The big females that I mentioned were all thrown back, I don't keep fish full with eggs, that day that I caught the 8lber though I had also fouled hooked 3 females earlier it seemed that day the only thing I could catch was females as well.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Last year I caught more legal fish then fouled hooked fish. I did catch a lot of females in the first few days of April and then they seemed to stop feeding. What I did have problem with was the "outside in" rule. Anyone else have trouble with the hook being outside in? FFBG


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not claiming to know a whole a lot about the run or the fish, I've only fished it the last couple of years. I do know I've hauled in a couple of eyes with the hook perfectly placed outside in. The fish had to have been going at the bait. I don't see how you could 'snag' a fish in it's mouth. It would have to be deader than a doornail not to notice a bait by it's mugg and not get out of the way or eat the dam thing. I think the law should allow "foul" hooked fish caught in the mouth. That's my 2 cents and I stick by it.


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

When some of you guys start going down there let me know. I have never caught a fish in that river! Legal or not.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been fishing the spring run on both rivers for 40+ yrs.I started using floaters about 25 yrs ago.I knew Gary and Janet from Maumee tackle long before they opened their shop,they used to sell tackle from a trailer at Buttonwood.One thing for sure is you foul hook far fewer fish using floaters.I"ve never caught many females while fishing in the spring and I fish almost everyday from St.Patricks day through early May.The only time I use lead is late in the run and low water conditions.I use mostly 1/8 oz and a 3" tail.I'm not saying females don't bite,but I sure haven't caught many.


----------



## Walleye_man (Nov 14, 2007)

What about a 2 day tournament? I think that that would be cool


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I like end of March as well. Maybe we should plan for a primary day and an alternate in case of inclement weather. We don't want to have it on a day mother nature throws us a series of thunderstorms.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Make it March 28th. Screw worrying about the weather. Chances are the water will be high, muddy, and 42 degrees, and it'll be cold outside with wind. 

If it's the opposite...well then everyone can smile real big and put on the sunscreen. 

I suggest you get everyone's money ahead of time. Plenty of guys will say.."yeah..we're in..." but then not show up to weigh their fish after they suck hind tit all day and catch jack crap.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

The 28th sounds good to me. How much $$$ per team?? I myself would ratther keep the $$$ to a minimum, its seems the more $$$ involved the more likelyhood someone would be tempted to cheat. I assume fish with any snag marks would be D.Q.ed??


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree Randy. Fish will have to be inspected. Should be a two-person effort there...somebody with the guts to tell guys that their fish is being kicked out. I nominate you and Ken. 

I also suggested a "Big Jack" side-pot if guys wanted to do that...like $10.00 per team, winner takes all. One way to keep that interesting as well is to add the provision that if you get into the Big Jack pot...your biggest jack CANNOT be weighed with your tourney fish. 

This helps to prevent the guys with the biggest jack from also winning the entire thing, which happens all the time. Nothing wrong with that I guess, but to be honest, you'll get more attendance at the weigh-in if guys know that even though they only have 3 fish, but one of 'em is a 6.5# jack...they still have a shot at some $$$.


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

i agree with the whole big jack contest where you CANNOT count your big jack as one of your 5 fish to be weighed.

and swantucky i just came across your website, pretty cool you must be the real deal down there lol


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

the 28th is my daughters birthday so not sure it i can make it. But if i can does it matter if you fish from a boat or shore?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't think it should matter at all, as long as the boaters fish between Orleans and Jerome Road. 

No need to inspect boats either...that gives the guys on foot a decided advantage in acquiring their spot for the morning. If guys have the guts to keep fish from a previous day in the livewell and weigh 'em in and still sleep at night...well, so be it. Cheaters are cheaters no matter where you go.

Just one thing I hate about MT's tourney. That facet alone has cost me some very good opportunities..not to mention that not everyone that fishes out of a boat says they are going to fish out of a boat.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 25, 2006)

count me in on the tourney,The date is also good I like fishing early run could make it more competative. Just one more note from some earlier post and snagging fish.I myself have fished the maumee for 15 years and did notice guys keeping snagged fish alot more in the past,but over the past few years it seems the fisherman have become more honest and the amount of snagged fish being caught and kept is going down atleast from what I have seen.Last year I saw alot of snagged fish and did not see one kept.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Anyone looking for a partner? Have my river rigs ready to go!


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

great warm front this weekend whos going out?


----------



## Walleye_man (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm going out friday before I leave around 2 fish till night.
With temps in the 60's I don't even care If I get a fish, Just want to be out on the river lol


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

well i had my first fish of the year on... for about 15 seconds lol. fished the island today for almost 2 hours came up empty handed. but we NEED to get things going with this tournament


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

walleyecraig said:


> well i had my first fish of the year on... for about 15 seconds lol. fished the island today for almost 2 hours came up empty handed. but we NEED to get things going with this tournament


Would it be easier to pick a date and make it a "fun" tournament?? I could care less either way, just throwing it out there


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

April 4th sound good?


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

sounds good to me


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Fine with me but its going to be a ZOO.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Would like to try this with you guys? Do you guys have a normal meeting place?


----------



## fatguyinalittlecoat (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm planning on going the 4th


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Did we change the date of the tounry havent heard any information in a while??


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I think everyone got busy fishing and the tourney kind of fell by the wayside.....


----------

